
A short history of tap - smollett
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2018/05/from-buck-dancing-to-happy-feet-a-short-history-of-tap/
======
datamoshr
I was wholeheartedly expecting an article on the history of the Test Anything
Protocol (TAP[1]).

Mildly interesting all the same.

If you are looking for a history of the protocol, it's also mildly
interesting.[2]

[1]: [https://testanything.org/](https://testanything.org/) [2]:
[https://testanything.org/history.html](https://testanything.org/history.html)

------
mwexler
The difference between a viewer and an aficionado: I only called it "tap
dance", and didn't realize that the real purveyors called it just "tap".

